# The Great Seville - Spain



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Heliopolis and the South of the Capital, One of the zones with more buying power in Seville*









*Metropolitan seminar*



*Pavilion of Mexico*



*Al-Andalus Convetion Hotel*



*The Port*





*Port customs*



*Galia Port*



*Galia Tower in the Port*



*Wharf of New York*







*Sight of a part of the Wharf, in the south of the City*



*Night sight of the port*



*Abengoa Technological Center (In construction)*





*Seville Tower (30 floors - In project)*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Parks*

*Maria Luisa´s Park*

















*Adolfo Becquer´s Monument (Traditional corner of love)*



*Spain´s Square*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Alamillo´s Metropolitan Park*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Princes´ Park*













*(Tipical rose gardens in this park)*



*Underground Station in Princes´Park*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the new photos of Seville :cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Reales Alcázares´Gardens*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Miraflores Metropolitan Park*











*Roman Bridge*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hércules Avenue*













*Sirens´ House (Parisian architecture)*


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Estuve en sevilla hace dos años y me impactó de lo bonita que era. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*American Park*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*I continue with more photos about other economic zones in the Metropolitan Urban Area*

*Aerospace International Center - EADS CASA*





*Technological Center*



*Guadaíra Financial and Commercial Center*



*Great Seville Conventions Center*



*MetroMar Commercial Centre*



*DiverCentro Commercial Centre*



*''The Great Casino'' (One of the most biggest in Europe)*



*Metropolitan interchanger of transport and financial center (In construction)*





*Knowledge´s City (In construction)*



*HYTASAL*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

ElSevillano22 said:


> *Reales Alcázares´Gardens*


:nono::nono::nono: 
Esto es el Alcazar de los Reyes Cristianos en Córdoba

http://images.google.com/images?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft:es:&q=alcazar%20de%20los%20reyes%20cristianos&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are amazing, like the previous ones


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

aby_since82 said:


> :nono::nono::nono:
> Esto es el Alcazar de los Reyes Cristianos en Córdoba
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft:es:&q=alcazar%20de%20los%20reyes%20cristianos&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


Corregidokay:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Holy Barbarian Metropolitan Neighborhood (In construction)*







*Managerial Park*





*Olympic Stadium*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

the Port of the Americas...Probably the most Latin-American city in Europe


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Indeed Seville is great! Thanks for sharing pictures of this beautiful city!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for your commentaries


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Map of The Great Seville*



*Seville Underground*















*Concerts in the stations*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The night in Seville*

*Historical Centre*













*The Great Route*



*A part of the downtown*



*The suburbs*



*5º Centenary´s Bridge*



*Cartuja93*





*Alamillo´s Park*


----------

